
Alexa and Amazon Echo Now Available in the UK and Germany - deegles
https://developer.amazon.com/public/community/post/Tx347QDN551BBTM/Alexa-and-Amazon-Echo-Now-Available-in-the-UK-and-Germany
======
visarga
> Alexa has infinite abilities. We call these, skills.

[https://youtu.be/UOEIH2l9z7c?t=28](https://youtu.be/UOEIH2l9z7c?t=28)

Yeah, right. Infinite.

